# Today is our anniversary!!!!



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

I know that probably doesn't sound like it's really a big deal, but January 2008, Scott was diagnosed with stage IV colon cancer. The surgeon thought that he had diverticulitis and did emergency surgery thinking that a pocket of it had ruptured, found out that he had advanced cancer instead. during an emergency surgery for what was thought to be a ruptured pocket of diverticulitus. Due to the large a amount of spread, his surgeon didn't even think that he would survive the 6 months of chemo. Well, he proved him wrong, and on August 14th, 2008 we celebrated our 4th anniversary. He had a recurrence in his spleen in April, and he just finished chemo again yesterday, and today we are celebrating our *5th* anniversay. WooHoo!!!

For those of you who are battling cancer, or other similar diseases, don't give up, and don't listen to a doctor who is all doom and gloom. Believe in the power of prayer, and don't dwell on the what if, just get out there and keep on living!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congratulations 

Happy Anniversary!!! WOOOT

Friend was giving a 40% survival since he had stage 4 melanoma ..... he is alive and I do believe either cancer free or in remission. God does answer our prayers.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Jonell, Congratulations, That is wonderful. :leap: I will pray that you have many many more to come.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats.. :thumbup: ..Happy anniversary :leap:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:hi5: Happy Aniversery! Keep on celebratin! And prasie the Lord!


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

:applaud: :stars: :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy Anniversary! Proof that prayers and faith do work, and many more years together will be the answer to those prayers.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

:stars: Congratulations! What a special day! :stars:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Happy Anniversary and how wonderful the power of prayer and never giving up! :stars:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Congratulations!!! :hug: 

This really hits home as my father passed away at 48 from colon cancer- he only battled it for a year


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy Anniversary!!!!!!!!! :leap: :stars: :leap:


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh, ProctorHillsFarms, I am so sorry! :hug:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats!!! That's fantastic!!! :stars: :hug:


----------

